# Steel is Real! Centurion Dave Scott Master



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

I picked this unit up for a song. nearly mint all original. shimano 600 7 speeder. i have been riding for 10 years but never had a steel bike. now i have three! they are a real treat to ride. i have launched some of my most vicious attacks on the club ride with this unit! this Tange 1 Dave Scott seems to be far stiffer that two Treks 531cs and Ishwata that i have. i've had most everything else aluminum,carbon/aluminum, lugged carbon, and full carbon. aside from the weight issue, i really favor this bike. i am real happy with this ride and i think i am converted! i am now in the hunt for something really boutique colnago, merckxish but not outer rim money. my cycling career is now reborn, and i am looking forward to my first steel century, the Tour 'de Palm Springs. check this unit out:
<a href="https://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i34.tinypic.com/1z3x89t.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a><p>







<p>


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice. I want one. Even the ghastly purple and yellow would be okay.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow... my old lotus looked almost exactly like that. It didn't have the pink cables, but it did have a pink flower in the middle, and I added a pink Specialized cage - made it look sweet. It just needs white forks and a white seat to be perfect!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Am I showing my age if I say that I really wish I'd appreciated the days of readily available reasonably inexpensive lugged steel frames more way back when?


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

there is currently a bit of a revival with these old Steelies. i get many head turns, double takes and compliments on the club ride. there are many of them at very manageable prices for a lot of bike. 10 speed shmen speed i say! i've had them all 10,9,8,7,6, and 5speed. you really dont even need all that hype. i am rolling 7 speed steel and i can jam up those fancy shmancy carbon 10 speeders on the climbing section of our route. it is clear to me now that you don't need all those cogs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've regretted selling many bike related items over the years but few I regret as much as selling my red/white Dave Scott Ironman Centurion.

I really wish I had that bike back


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I remember those. Nice score...looks to be in very nice shape for about an 18 year old bike.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

it is an '87or '88 model. the decifer-ed serial number from those fine folks at Sheldon Brown says it was made in '87 but as you know, that doesn't always mean it was that model year. could have been a for '88 made in '87? i have only found one other one like this color and groupset from a guy on the net that has a mini Dave Scott/Centurion site. you only ever see the red and white one and almost never the Master version with the Shimano 600.


----------

